# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  VPN Recommendations ?

## parker55

Been toying with the idea of a VPN for a bit, just wondering if anyone has any recommendations especially for gaming or netflix..

Obviously all the top names pop up once googled, i am tempted to try 2 or 3 monthly trials to find the right one Express VPN, Nord and VyprVPN all sound good choices  any experience here? 

Found these vpn from these sites

https://restoreprivacy.com/
https://www.bestvpnguru.com/
https://thebestvpn.com/

Do they provide unbiased feedback?

----------


## Swordsmyth

*VPNs*

----------


## DamianTV

Private Internet Access
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/

Its faster than free ones, but its not free.

You can also look up VPN Reviews on YouTube; Ive seen several before picking mine based on 5 Eyes and 15 Eyes (Govt Authorized Spying), Ease of Use, and several other factors.  Not all VPNs are the same, and some like Facebooks are a total contradiction of achieving what they are promoted to do, so choose wisely.

----------


## parker55

> Private Internet Access
> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/
> 
> Its faster than free ones, but its not free.
> 
> You can also look up VPN Reviews on YouTube; Ive seen several before picking mine based on 5 Eyes and 15 Eyes (Govt Authorized Spying), Ease of Use, and several other factors.  Not all VPNs are the same, and some like Facebooks are a total contradiction of achieving what they are promoted to do, so choose wisely.


I will try this one.. thanks

----------


## Matt Collins

I second PIA... heard nothing but good things about them and I use them myself

----------


## Paul799

https://thatoneprivacysite.net/#simple-vpn-comparison

https://thatoneprivacysite.net/#detailed-vpn-comparison


CHOOSING A VPN

Disclaimer: The below guide is my opinion, which I will try to provide as many examples for and as much evidence as possible to support. I reference my VPN Comparison Chart throughout much of this post, not so much for shameless self promotion, but because I believe it to be a solid resource to determine if a VPN meets your criteria and to assist you in deciding which is best for you. 

Much of this guide is relevant and therefore repeated in the other guides I have on That One Privacy Site.  If you just want an ELI5, read the bolded segments throughout the guide for the highlights. If you want to go down the rabbit hole on this topic, read on, and buckle up  this is going to be long.

https://thatoneprivacysite.net/choos...t-vpn-for-you/

----------


## SagarPrakash

I would suggest to get some advice from thevpnexperts as they test and share the testing results as well surely unbiased. Hope this might help to select which VPN is best on your scenario

----------


## PRB

ivpn.net is the best, for $5 they promise not to log you, and they're based overseas.

Disclaimer : VPNs are not security or privacy guarantees, all tools are only as good as the weakest link, the user, YOU. Understand best practices and educate yourself on what VPNs don't do. Don't waste money on things that you don't understand, or trade one spy for another.

----------


## Danke

https://winstonprivacy.com

----------

